# mini growth chart



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

There isn't really specific growth charts for miniature poodles, it can vary so greatly...

Take a look at this picture, and you can relatively see what your dog should be like 

http://media.wiley.com/Lux/18/109618.image0.jpg


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been looking for a growth chart for minis too but have no luck. But here's the stats for Nickel when he was 11 wks old - 11 inches tall and weighed 6.7 lbs. (But Nickel might be on the larger side. According to Nickel's breeder, both of his parents are 15 inches tall and weigh 16-18 lbs.)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I tend to concentrate more on whether they are growing at a reasonably steady rate (recognising that pups grow in spurts, so may actually lose weight slightly for a week or so). If you suspect your vet is simply trying to sell you stuff, I would be looking for another vet!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Rocketagility said:


> Just came back from the vet he thought my mini needed to gain weight he is exactly 6.1lbs and 11 weeks old. All this Vet wanted to do was sell his dog food so he went into trying to use a scare tactic. Does anyone have a real mini weight chart I am sure my mini is perfect, he is happy and healthy and active and eating well.


Over many years, I have failed to find any agreement around how much to feed a dog, so keep going back to the common sense approach. If the dog is bright and happy, I wouldn't worry about it too much. My mini (a year now) went through skinny phases when he was younger, phases when he ate like a horse, and phases when he wasn't that interested. The only thing I did was add some olive oil to his dinner when he started looking skinny to me (which he LOVES) ... it adds some calories without a lot of bulk.

In general, I think it is probably healthier to err on the side of too thin rather than too heavy.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

great advice here. Remember too, if this is your first poodle, that poodles generally do not tend to overweight. they are pretty good at regulating what they eat and may skip a meal occasionally. Better to be a little thin rather than overweight.

FWIW Fozzie is 15 inches at shoulder and weighs a little over 13 lbs. he's been this weight since I got him at 7 months, though he did grow a little bit in height. I thought this was thin but every good source from the breeder to the vet etc said don't worry, he'll gain as he gets older and his metabolism slows down. Now that I had him shaved down after the puppy cut I can see he's normal. 

Lastly, after spay/neuter calorie consumption decreases by 25% so don't forget to factor that in when the time comes.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good advice about how they fill out when the metabolism slows down - I swear Poppy went from skinny adolescent to positively plump in the week I was away on holiday! She has a tendency to be greedy, so I have to watch her intake now she is no longer growing.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Jak

Thanks for posting that picture of the Labs. So how come when I went to a dog show last month why are all the Labs in the ring looking more like the grossly obese dog on the chart? Is that really what we want our Labs to look like? Why would anyone think it's a good idea to ruin a perfectly awesome working dog by making them fat?

Funny thing happened I was outside the ring with my Std and a lady who is actually an obedeince judge was showing her dog. She wanted me to get away from the ring she said her dog would jump out of the ring and bite my dog, first her dog was too fat to jump and run and second shouldn't an obedeince Judge of all people have her dog under control?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I was at the vet with Darcy my 17 week old mini yesterday and he is 9.6 pounds. On our first visit at 10 weeks he was 5 point something then at our last visit at 14 weeks he was 8 point something. So as long as your guy is going steadily up and doesn't feel too thin I wouldn't worry.

My vet said take Darcy's current weight and double it and that's probably where he'll end up! I feel like that's not right, although if it is Darcy's going to be an almost 20 pound mini!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Puppies at 11 weeks should still have some baby fat on them. Does this puppy look skinny and rangy? Can you easily feel rib or hip bones? When was the last time the puppy was wormed?



Rocketagility said:


> Funny thing happened I was outside the ring with my Std and a lady who is actually an obedeince judge was showing her dog. She wanted me to get away from the ring she said her dog would jump out of the ring and bite my dog, first her dog was too fat to jump and run and second shouldn't an obedeince Judge of all people have her dog under control?


What was the venue? Why were you there with your dog? I don't know the situation, but maybe your dog was distracting her dog. It is possible that she had already subtlety tried to get you to give her some space and that you missed that clue. Perhaps she finally gave up and said something that was sure to make you move your dog.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Cdnjennga said:


> My vet said take Darcy's current weight and double it and that's probably where he'll end up! I feel like that's not right, although if it is Darcy's going to be an almost 20 pound mini!


I know that's what a lot of people say: double the weight of a 4-mth-old puppy and that will be the full-grown weight. but Nickel now weighs 11.5 lbs at 12 inches at 17 wks. I can't imagine him being 22+ lbs when he's full grown :scared::scared: I can still see his waistline and his ribs and hips can be easily felt.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Cdnjennga said:


> My vet said take Darcy's current weight and double it and that's probably where he'll end up! I feel like that's not right, although if it is Darcy's going to be an almost 20 pound mini!


Don't fret, my mini is a big guy--16" and 20 lbs. He's 13 months old. He seems to be in fine shape, he's very active and has a nice waist. The vet is well pleased with his development. Just think, if your Darcy reaches Chagall's size he can share my boy's "wardrobe," which includes a nice hooded yellow rain slicker and a smart looking home knitted blue turtleneck sweater.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I think Teddy was right on schedule with the 'double the weight' theory. 

I think a lot of large dogs are overweight because they are fed things like Beneful and other dry foods that have a lot of carbs, and then they don't get enough exercise. If you feed a high quality food that is mostly protein, the dog doesn't need to be fed as much to feel full, so they eat less (and poop less). Sometimes I worry that I don't feed Teddy enough, but I monitor his waistline and I think he's just where he needs to be. I'm doing a much better job with him than I have with my cats (and myself - LOL). He gets more exercise than my cats, who have all been indoor cats.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi the puppy is just fine he was on the thin side yes but he is eating fine and very active I mean very active, I had only had him at this point for one week and he had just came off a three day road trip on the hottest days of the year for us. He has all the food he wants to eat. As for worms I did just worm him I don't think he was wormed before me.

Quote:
Puppies at 11 weeks should still have some baby fat on them. Does this puppy look skinny and rangy? Can you easily feel rib or hip bones? When was the last time the puppy was wormed?


Originally Posted by Rocketagility 
Funny thing happened I was outside the ring with my Std and a lady who is actually an obedeince judge was showing her dog. She wanted me to get away from the ring she said her dog would jump out of the ring and bite my dog, first her dog was too fat to jump and run and second shouldn't an obedeince Judge of all people have her dog under control? 

Quote:
What was the venue? Why were you there with your dog? I don't know the situation, but maybe your dog was distracting her dog. It is possible that she had already subtlety tried to get you to give her some space and that you missed that clue. Perhaps she finally gave up and said something that was sure to make you move your dog. 

The venue was an outdoor conformation show. I was about 10-15 feet outside the ring and my dog was not even pointed in her direction and he was not doing anything wrong. He was in my lap and getting his picture taken. As for the lady in the ring her dog wasn't doing anything she just wanted to be bossy/bytchy this wasn't really about what she did or didn't say or do, it is about how the Lab ring is now full of dogs to fat to work. Science has proven under weight dogs live longer!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

If it was a confirmation show, they were probably English-style labs, and do look fatter compared to field lines.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't know how valid this is but it was on the mark for my mini, there are charts for toys and standards too. 

POODLE PUPPY GROWTH CHARTS


----------

